# Thermoworks DOT



## qsbbq88 (Apr 12, 2016)

About to buy a KAT Vault smoker. Please look up on Google to get a idea of what I'm talking about and looking at. The stock thermometer is a DOT and it's got the probe. It's mounted on front of smoker. My question is, is it just a thermometer for internal meat temps only or does it do both at same time? Please refer to picture on GooglGoogle of Kat vault smoker if my image don't load, also first vault for me so any tips advice and Intel would be awesome. 












home001005.jpg



__ qsbbq88
__ Apr 12, 2016


----------



## qsbbq88 (Apr 12, 2016)

QSBBQ88 said:


> About to buy a KAT Vault smoker. Please look up on Google to get a idea of what I'm talking about and looking at. The stock thermometer is a DOT and it's got the probe. It's mounted on front of smoker. My question is, is it just a thermometer for internal meat temps only or does it do both at same time? Please refer to picture on GooglGoogle of Kat vault smoker if my image don't load, also first vault for me so any tips advice and Intel would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because if it's just for meat then that must mean from looks of it there's no way to have an idea of temp of smoker without buying additional gear which I'm gonna do anyway but still just kind of curious is all. Again any other info and feedback is much appreciated


----------



## thelocnar (Apr 13, 2016)

It's just a single probe thermometer. I use one for my electric Smokin-it #2 to monitor meat temps. If you're wanting to monitor smoker temps, you'll need another thermometer.


----------



## pgyrogear (Sep 21, 2016)

The DOT is for cook chamber temp I called Thermoworks and ask if we could use the meat probe as a pit temp probe and they said it would work just fine. The DOT allows you to have a instant temp reading that is with in .01 deg













custom-build_your_own_parts_3-8-2014001006.jpg



__ pgyrogear
__ Sep 21, 2016


















custom-build_your_own_parts_3-8-2014001001.jpg



__ pgyrogear
__ Sep 21, 2016


















custom-build_your_own_parts_3-8-2014001008.jpg



__ pgyrogear
__ Sep 21, 2016


----------

